

Ask HN: How to produce vnc like Browserling? - wonderingwhere

I am looking to reproduce the browser based vnc Browserling has.<p>I am already using noVnc.<p>My concern is security. I feel like the browser should run in a virtualbox of some sort but nothing too heavy...docker&#x2F;<p>any insight would be helpful.
======
jacquesm
I think your question is more suitable for a venue like stackoverflow.

